# Strictly Come Dancing 2022



## Me76 (Aug 4, 2022)

First contestants announced









						Strictly Come Dancing 2022: Paralympian Ellie Simmonds joins line-up
					

The swimmer is the sixth contestant to be announced for the BBC One dancing competition.



					www.google.com
				




Will Mellor and Kym Marsh.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 4, 2022)

Oh I like Will Mellor.


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 4, 2022)

Biddlybee said:


> Oh I like Will Mellor.



Me too


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 4, 2022)

Biddlybee said:


> Oh I like Will Mellor.


And I really like Kym Marsh! She presents this which the Small One and I like watching even though it makes us upset for the people being scammed and angry at the scammers!!









						BBC One - For Love or Money
					

Consumer series focusing on online dating scams.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 4, 2022)

Louis Theroux has been rumoured as a possible...


----------



## pbsmooth (Aug 4, 2022)

I can hear 'my money don't jiggle, jiggle, it folds' already.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 4, 2022)

No


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 4, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> No



Is that a no for Louis, or strictly in general?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 4, 2022)

BoatieBird said:


> Is that a no for Louis, or strictly in general?



Strictly


----------



## aqua (Aug 4, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> Strictly


Then gtfo the thread 🤣


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 4, 2022)

Starting well. Can't wait!


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 4, 2022)

Can I be the first to say 'I've never heard of any of them..'


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 5, 2022)

Richie Anderson








						Welcome Richie Anderson to Strictly! Our third celebrity of 2022
					

The news was announced on the Zoe Ball breakfast show




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




He'll be paired with a male pro dancer.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 7, 2022)

Excited for Ellie Simmonds and Jayde Adams. 








						Strictly Come Dancing 2022: Paralympian Ellie Simmonds joins line-up
					

The swimmer is the sixth contestant to be announced for the BBC One dancing competition.



					www.google.com


----------



## Me76 (Aug 8, 2022)

Matt Goss!!!   He's slightly mad...


----------



## Me76 (Aug 9, 2022)

Ellie Taylor.  I like her.  I reckon she will be rubbish at dancing though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 10, 2022)

Me76 said:


> Matt Goss!!!   He's slightly mad...


I'm excited about this!! 

Not overly familiar with some of the others,  apart from Ellie Simmons, but we'll get to know them!!


----------



## T & P (Aug 10, 2022)

Arsenal's Tony Adams!


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 10, 2022)

T & P said:


> Arsenal's Tony Adams!



According to Google he was nicknamed The Donkey 'due to his sometimes inelegant style'


----------



## pbsmooth (Aug 10, 2022)

remembering that Goss brothers documentary... they are batshit mental, though I don't know which is which. I think the one in Strictly is the one who went to Vegas, who was the more mental one. seemed to have gone extreme Hollywood but deep down was a decent guy.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 10, 2022)

T & P said:


> Arsenal's Tony Adams!


I am also excited by this!!


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 14, 2022)

BoatieBird said:


> View attachment 342701


In the week of Statey Fyoonz? I’m reporting them.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 23, 2022)

Launch show has launched! The judges look like they're sat in the Upside Down


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 23, 2022)

I'll never keep track of all these people


----------



## pbsmooth (Sep 23, 2022)

I can't believe how many hours it's on for this weekend 😅


----------



## A380 (Sep 23, 2022)

I've only heard of the footballer and the swimmer, and I don't like football or swimming...


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 23, 2022)

I’m team Ellie and Johannes already.

Although Matt Goss is going to be hilarious!


----------



## RoyReed (Sep 23, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Although Matt Goss is going to be hilarious!


What a fucking ego!


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 23, 2022)

RoyReed said:


> What a fucking ego!


“I’m here to raise everyone up”.


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 23, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> I’m team Ellie and Johannes already.


Me too!
Also looking forward to seeing what Jade and Karen come up with


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 24, 2022)

Okay, so first week scoring officially means nothing anymore  7s in week one?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 24, 2022)

We're coming into this late having been out.

I know he was rubbish but I like Tony Adams!! And I laughed at "One Nil to the Arsenal"!!


----------



## D'wards (Sep 24, 2022)

Is Will too good to win?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 24, 2022)

Much as I enjoyed that jive it wasn't a 9 and certainly not for week one.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 24, 2022)

8s and 9s? Fuck off.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 24, 2022)

It was good - he is good - but it's WEEK ONE FFS.


----------



## mrsfran (Sep 24, 2022)

I'm team Will already, but yeah, you can't have a 9 in Week 1!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 24, 2022)

D'wards said:


> Is Will too good to win?


Just had a cockle on him at 25/1


----------



## mrsfran (Sep 24, 2022)

I like Ellie and Johannes too.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 24, 2022)

mrsfran said:


> I like Ellie and Johannes too.


Me too. I thought she might suffer from that tall girl stiffness, but actually she was fab.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 24, 2022)

I really liked Hamza!!


----------



## D'wards (Sep 24, 2022)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Just had a cockle on him at 25/1


No! Where did you get those odds?

I just had a Bobby Moore on Ellie Taylor at 40-1


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 24, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I really liked Hamza!!


He's brilliant, such a natural. He looked like he was really enjoying himself.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 24, 2022)

Still shouldn't be 9's on the first week though


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 24, 2022)

D'wards said:


> No! Where did you get those odds?
> 
> I just had a Bobby Moore on Ellie Taylor at 40-1


Paddy, literally straight after his dance. Now fave at 21/10!!


----------



## D'wards (Sep 24, 2022)

I recall Fleur on X Factor. 

Well elaborate dance routines


----------



## mrsfran (Sep 24, 2022)

Wow! Fleur was incredible!


----------



## mrsfran (Sep 24, 2022)

Anton: I'm coming!
Everyone: 😳


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 24, 2022)

Anton is a much better as a judge than a competitor

I liked Fleur, such energy!


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 24, 2022)

I did like her but it wasn't a great cha cha.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 24, 2022)

Of the people I saw Hamza is my favourite so far, Will was great too and I have a soft spot for Tony Adams!


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 24, 2022)

Second that, I also really liked Molly and new bloke.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 24, 2022)

Hamza, Will and the two Ellies are my favourites.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 24, 2022)

Although Matt Goss undermarked


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 25, 2022)

Hamza, Will and Ellie ftw


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 25, 2022)

Will get to this later and catch up. Intrigued, though not a fan of local to me Jayde Adams (have always found her cringe worthy) but open to having my mind changed.


----------



## pbsmooth (Sep 25, 2022)

I wonder if the show will make the Goss brother a bit less of a pretentious ponce.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 25, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> I wonder if the show will make the Goss brother a bit less of a pretentious ponce.


No.


----------



## RoyReed (Sep 26, 2022)

felixthecat said:


> Ellie


Which Ellie? Simmons or Taylor?


----------



## paulhackett (Sep 26, 2022)

It's taken me years to realise that Tess is (inadvertently I imagine) channeling Beverley from Abigail's party. More in speech pattern than styling, although Saturday was edging close as well.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 26, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Me too. I thought she might suffer from that tall girl stiffness, but actually she was fab.


I was surprised by tall Ellie, but I reckon she will be bad at Latin.  Johannes will get her through further than she would with a new dancer though. 

I was surprised at the amount of confidence from everyone, even though the ability probably went where I expected.  

Although I was hoping to enjoy Jayde more than I did.  I feel like might of that may have been that I was offended by her costume.  The leather leg slip ons trying to look like boots were not good.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Sep 27, 2022)

Watched it in snippets over several days.

Loved Richie although haven’t a clue who he is famous-wise. Giving Johannes competition for most enthusiasm shown!

What has Matt Goss had done to his eyes to make them look so odd?

Will Mellor is pretty fucking good.

Laughing at Ellie Taylor saying she struggled to be graceful, she used to be a model (although maybe no catwalk?). still like her though.

Massive energy from Fleur East although i think she was in strong fake it til you make it mode as she wasn’t quite right at times.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 27, 2022)

Sapphireblue said:


> What has Matt Goss had done to his eyes to make them look so odd?


Evil things; many evil things. He’s burned galaxies, torn apart suns, and sacrificed the screaming children of whole planetary systems in his quest to reclaim the innocence of his youth, but it can never be reclaimed: with every atrocity he pushes it further from his reach. His cold, dead eyes show he understands, but still he pushes on in what he knows is a futile, self-defeating quest. Pity him. But don’t take him into your heart. He’ll eat it from the inside:


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 1, 2022)

Who's in for two and a quarter hours of bloody dancing then?


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 1, 2022)

Shirley, pay attention!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 1, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Who's in for two and a quarter hours of bloody dancing then?


I am!! Tested positive for the 'rona this morning so I need ENTERTAINING!!


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 1, 2022)

Oh no QoGs, hope you're not feeling too rough x

Bit too much sex face from Will Mellor there


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 1, 2022)

Will seems a bit stiff and Nancy did most of the work. 6 did us.

"He'll get those trousers dirty" says the Small One.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 1, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Oh no QoGs, hope you're not feeling too rough x
> 
> Bit too much sex face from Will Mellor there


Thanks  Tired and fluey at the moment. And I don't fancy any alcohol which is a pisser!!


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 1, 2022)

Nice bit of Luther


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 1, 2022)

Boring. First out.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 1, 2022)

Thought he started well but then I lost interest


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 1, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Will seems a bit stiff and Nancy did most of the work. 6 did us.
> 
> "He'll get those trousers dirty" says the Small One.



The small one's commentary is one of my favourite bits of Strictly    😍


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 1, 2022)

I love Motsi's sparkly eyeliner.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 1, 2022)

BoatieBird said:


> The small one's commentary is one of my favourite bits of Strictly    😍


Mine too!


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 1, 2022)

I thought that was beautiful.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 1, 2022)

Ellie S is a lovely graceful dancer.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 1, 2022)

Gorgeous


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 1, 2022)

BoatieBird said:


> The small one's commentary is one of my favourite bits of Strictly    😍


Not Strictly related but when I brought out the food, tapas, he commented "Oooh...scraps...my favourite!"


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 1, 2022)

I was a little bored by Helen


----------



## mrsfran (Oct 1, 2022)

That's the best you'll get from Tony I reckon.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 1, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I was a little bored by Helen


Too much bent leg. And weird Barbie arms!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 1, 2022)

I still like Tony despite that being rubbish "He wasn't stiff!" shouted the Small One. Even though he was.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 1, 2022)

Did he just trip up the stairs?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 1, 2022)

"8..8..8..8!!" says the Small One, who loves Johannes.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 1, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> "8..8..8..8!!" says the Small One, who loves Johannes.



I wouldn't go that far, but I enjoyed it!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 1, 2022)

I enjoyed that quick step apart from Richie's open mouth at the beginning "He looks like he's seen a ghost!" said the Small One. 

We've gone 8's here.


----------



## mrsfran (Oct 1, 2022)

I really like Fleurito.


----------



## aqua (Oct 1, 2022)

What the hell was that Paso music? Jesus Christ.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 1, 2022)

Kay is such a charisma free zone.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 1, 2022)

I thought Kaye was surprisingly decent. And she's got great legs.


----------



## mrsfran (Oct 1, 2022)

Wtf? Why are they doing Tron dance? This is not his forte.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 1, 2022)

Aww I love Hamza, that wasn't his dance but I'm voting for him


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 1, 2022)

Unlucky choice of dance/music for Hamza this week


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 1, 2022)

The Dave Arch Singers are struggling a bit this week eh  🤔


----------



## aqua (Oct 1, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> The Dave Arch Singers are struggling a bit this week eh  🤔


Struggling? I think they didn't show up and someone has hit random on a play list


----------



## mrsfran (Oct 1, 2022)

They're dressed as Al Pacino and Michelle Pfeiffer in Scarface aren't they?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 1, 2022)

I can't take my eyes off this tight...tight trousers. They're disturbing me!!


----------



## RoyReed (Oct 1, 2022)

Matt Goss or Tony Adams to be the first to go?


----------



## mrsfran (Oct 1, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I can't take my eyes off this tight...tight trousers. They're disturbing me!!


Say hello to my little friend...


----------



## mrsfran (Oct 1, 2022)

RoyReed said:


> Matt Goss or Tony Adams to be the first to go?


Kay, I think.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 1, 2022)

I love, love, love Nadiya's hair and outfit!!!


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 1, 2022)

Omg @ Matt Goss 😳 🤣


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 1, 2022)

I've not really been watching properly.....Richie Anderson is my fave so far- his dancing made me smile!


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 1, 2022)

Matt Goss proper looks like an action man doll (a petite one) from the 80's 😆


----------



## mrsfran (Oct 1, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> Matt Goss proper looks like an action man doll (a petite one) from the 80's 😆


I said to Santino, he's had a hair transplant hasn't he? It looks weird.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 1, 2022)

I loved that jive from Tyler, I'm not familiar with him so am off to Google!!


----------



## RoyReed (Oct 1, 2022)

Tyler was good.


----------



## aqua (Oct 1, 2022)

Just how much Botox has Matt had? 😱


----------



## RoyReed (Oct 1, 2022)

Molly was better!


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 1, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I loved that jive from Tyler, I'm not familiar with him so am off to Google!!


I also loved it, brilliant styling.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 1, 2022)

Molly and Carlos were excellent, really loved that.


----------



## pbsmooth (Oct 1, 2022)

I'm all for the live band but some of the singing was awful this week.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 1, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> I'm all for the live band but some of the singing was awful this week.


Mrs B said exactly the same, & I’d have to agree. Fucking woeful.


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 2, 2022)

Matt Goss gives me the creeps. I'd like him to be first to go please.


----------



## smmudge (Oct 2, 2022)

Why was Ellie Simmonds partner doing that thumb rubbing on her neck, that looked creepy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2022)

Hamza has got through to next week,  that makes me happy!!


----------



## aqua (Oct 2, 2022)

Robbie 😱 what the fuck? My ears 😭


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 2, 2022)

aqua said:


> Robbie 😱 what the fuck? My ears 😭



It was _awful_


----------



## aqua (Oct 2, 2022)

BoatieBird said:


> It was _awful_


It really was


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 2, 2022)

Well....Matt for me but neither of them improved.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 2, 2022)

I thought Matt had less mistakes


----------



## mrsfran (Oct 2, 2022)

Anton is savage! "It wasn't a vintage dance off..."


----------



## RoyReed (Oct 2, 2022)

Shirley knew best.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 2, 2022)

LOVED that opening number


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 2, 2022)

I now dislike Kay even more as she has lumbered us with creepy Matt for another week.

I was reflecting that I was glad I'm not Nadia. This led to an odd train of thought in which I wondered whether, minus Matt, I would want to be Nadia🤔


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 3, 2022)

I always think the ones you can see are clearly loving it tend to be better. Not the ones that say they love it but their face tells a different story. That includes for me (that are clearly loving it!) – Will Mellor, Richie, Fleur and Tyler.

The music for Ellie Taylor’s paso was ridiculous and completely ruined the vibe of the dance.

Felt sorry for Hamza having wanged on about how fast it was during the whole vt and then it didn’t look particularly fast (although I think he did a good job timing-wise). I think Craig nailed it when he said it was stop start and looked heavy due to some technical thing (putting the weight on the wrong part of the foot or something?)

Loved Matt Goss visibly struggling to remember the choreography.

Karen was A-MAZ-ING. Jade was decent also but was anyone watching her apart from the judges who are contractually obliged to?

Molly was great and that’s how fast I expect a fast dance to be!

I was wondering if anyone actually likes Matt Goss and the question was answered 😊

Aw, Kay looked tired and a bit oh fuck it cba on the re-dance. Few mistakes. Matt was mediocre again. It’s a shame cos on the original dance I would say Kay was better.

Am glad I fast-forwarded Robbie based on comments on this thread!


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 3, 2022)

I felt that Ellie Taylor had a comedy vibe in the way she held herself...that was clearly imo quite defended. I think her journey will be about letting go and showing vulnerability.


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 8, 2022)

Anyone watching?


----------



## RoyReed (Oct 8, 2022)

How could Anton give Goss 7 !?


----------



## Poot (Oct 8, 2022)

Tyler has my vote so far this week. I also liked Kim. And Fleur.


----------



## mrsfran (Oct 8, 2022)

Yes please Mr Mellor.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 8, 2022)

Tyler & Will smashed it.


----------



## tommers (Oct 8, 2022)

The highlight was obviously Tony Adams.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 8, 2022)

I'm watching on catch up. Only just got to Tyler, who was fabulous again. Also loved Kym's charleston. 

Richie and Gio's outfits were bizarre, cheap onesies with shiny dress shoes at the bottom 

Matt Goss has clearly creeped out everyone in Wardrobe because his trousers were bizarre again.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 8, 2022)

The Dave Arch Singers are not having a vintage year.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 8, 2022)

tommers said:


> The highlight was obviously Tony Adams.


I would have to agree   Fucking kudos to him, pure entertainment.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 8, 2022)

I dunno, Gio doing the female samba dressed as a warthog takes some beating.


----------



## KatyF (Oct 9, 2022)

Absolutely loved Tony Adams tonight!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 9, 2022)

Just caught up with this as I was drunk last night 

I think I'm in love with Tyler, Will was great, also liked Kym and Molly.

And Tony and Katya we such bloody good entertainment I would vote for them


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 9, 2022)

I loved how you could see Giovanni was doing the hip movements under the massive animal suit. Richie's costume was crap though.

It’s funny how sometimes you just don’t warm to someone. Kym Marsh is one of those for me.

I like Ellie Taylor but she was not very good at that, much too stiff.

Tyler was amazing! It seemed to go on and on as well, I kept thinking it was going to stop but it didn’t, so much energy. Also he did the marathon on Sunday morning last week having no doubt been at the studio the night before until at least midnight. I wonder if he got to be in the first batch of decisions and then they let him fuck off home early? I hope so.

Hearing Fleur was going to dance to Part of their world, my first thought was the singers are going to butcher this song. But thankfully it was decent and Fleur got to show off her feet!

I did like Will Mellor again, love that song, but I feel like he’s been cast as the 40 something totty and would like to see him do something that’s clearly fun and relaxed and happy and not trying to be sexy.

Gah. Awful version of Hopelessly Devoted. That’s one of my karaoke songs, I can genuinely sing it better. Urgh.

Liked Jade this week.


----------



## Looby (Oct 9, 2022)

I was drunk last night too so watched it this afternoon. Then I immediately fell asleep and can’t remember anything I saw. 

Well, apart from Tony, I definitely remember that. 
And being irritated that I can’t remember Baby wearing a skirt like that in the whole of Dirty Dancing.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 9, 2022)

I’m going to say it. I like Matt Goss!! 

He’s weird and fucking mental but I think he tries really hard and wants to do well. 

Will 🍆
Love Hamza
Fleur bores the fucking tits off me, as does the one who’s name I can’t even remember. 
I like Molly but I really don’t like Carlos at all. 
Tyler and Ritchie are great. 
I like Kym but she was always going to be good. 
I like the Eastenders guy too, except he reminds me of Jason from the Gilmore Girls and I hated him. 
Can take or leave both the Ellies and Jade.
Tony Adams is ace. Katya is a bloody genius, I love her. 

Also, I like Anton as a judge. I’m all about the contraversial opinions tonight


----------



## Glitter (Oct 9, 2022)

This is an interesting dance off. Neither deserve it.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 9, 2022)

Gutted 😭😭


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 9, 2022)

Sad to see Richie go   
Fleur is good, but I agree Glitter, she's a bit boring.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 9, 2022)

god i hate the public. forgot about the undeserved early black exits. takes me by ragey surprise every year.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 10, 2022)

aqua said:


> Just how much Botox has Matt had? 😱


I was trying to pin down why his face looks so creepy... that's it. It doesn't move.


----------



## pbsmooth (Oct 10, 2022)

did we all jokingly say out loud, 'Shirley is going to say she would have saved the other one' and then she fucking did. I scanned twitter and then found myself thinking maybe she is a woman-hating racist... which is a shame as I wasn't aware of that conspiracy theory.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 10, 2022)

Biddlybee said:


> I was trying to pin down why his face looks so creepy... that's it. It doesn't move.


and he's mostly looking away from the camera


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 13, 2022)

I've just found out that Will Mellor's children go to the school we're hoping to send the Small One too next year!!


----------



## Me76 (Oct 14, 2022)

Just catching up on It Takes Two because I have middle aged back problem caused by hanging up washing and so I'm not in the pub on a Friday night. ..

But anyway.  Matt Goss training in cords and a shirt with a belt on.  No wonder he's stiff.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 15, 2022)

I'm sure I've seen that dress Kym Marsh is wearing before!


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 15, 2022)

Talking of dresses, I am living for Motsi's pink shiny leopard print number


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 15, 2022)

That wasn't a very good rumba from Will.


----------



## A380 (Oct 15, 2022)

Ms 747 and my mum what's-apping each other about it... Am I doomed to become a fan?


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 15, 2022)

To be fair, Matt’s afraid to lift his feet too much incase his toupee falls off.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 15, 2022)

"He's not wearing tight trousers!!" shouts the Small One before adding  "hmmm .. flat footed" which is his new catchphrase


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 15, 2022)

Not only was the jive not Matt's dance, I didn't feel it was even Nadiya's!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 15, 2022)

That cha cha cha was a bit stop and start for me


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 15, 2022)

I do like the Argentine Tango and that was a good one!!


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 15, 2022)

Oooh that was a proper Argentine Tango. Nice job Fleur😎


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 15, 2022)

felixthecat said:


> Talking of dresses, I am living for Motsi's pink shiny leopard print number


I think it's dreadful 🤣 and I'm not a fan of her hair style this week.

But I am a grumpy cunt 😂


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 15, 2022)

Motsi's gone full space age


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 15, 2022)

I'm watching behind (again) due to a dinner delay. Ellie S very good, Will very blah. The daughter exclaimed "oh no, not the see through shirts" as he came out


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 15, 2022)

Matt Goss like a reluctant wedding dancer  There was more life in Nadiya's dress.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 15, 2022)

I loved Tony.  He really, really tried!!


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 15, 2022)

Hamza was GREAT!


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 15, 2022)

I am so so in love with Hamza.

I mean, total crush😍


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 15, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I loved Tony.  He really, really tried!!


I worried for Katya during those lifts!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 15, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> I worried for Katya during those lifts!


I was a bit tbh!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 15, 2022)

Love, love, love Hamza!!!!!


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 15, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I was a bit tbh!!


And I don’t even like her!


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 15, 2022)

Oh, got a little teary at Jayde's dance.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 15, 2022)

Holy cow! Hamza's lifts were incredible. However, the rest of the dancing wasn't 10-worthy IMO. It was good but not 10.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 15, 2022)

I love, want and need Claudia's sexy black witch dress btw. Eternal gratitude to anyone who can tell me where it's from.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 15, 2022)

Molly's cha cha was very good. Best straight leg of the series so far (not that that's saying much). And I love her look.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 15, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I loved Tony.  He really, really tried!!



I’m behind so only just watched him. But this is what I want to see, people being shit and learning to dance and getting better every week. Not stage school twats busting out 9s in week 1.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 15, 2022)

Bizarre comedy routine from Team Jelly


----------



## Glitter (Oct 15, 2022)

Just seen Hamza!!! Shut the front door!!!!


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 15, 2022)

felixthecat said:


> Oooh that was a proper Argentine Tango. Nice job Fleur😎


Yes, super crisp and frankly hot  Nice work Fleur.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 15, 2022)

Really loved Tyler too!!


----------



## RoyReed (Oct 15, 2022)

Tyler, Fleur and who else to vote for? Molly? Hamza? Kym? Lots of good stuff tonight.

Matt has to go, surely?


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 15, 2022)

I loved Kym and Graz  She looks like she's having the time of her life.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 15, 2022)

I’m voting for Tony, Hamza and Will. 

I love Tony and Hamza and Will is aubergine.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 15, 2022)

We are hoping that Hamza and Tyler are safe so I voted for Tony, Mr. QofG's for Elly and Johannes and the Small One for Ellie and  Nikita


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 15, 2022)

Will getting my vote again cos I’ve got him at 25/1


----------



## Ms T (Oct 15, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> I love, want and need Claudia's sexy black witch dress btw. Eternal gratitude to anyone who can tell me where it's from.


Zara


----------



## Petcha (Oct 16, 2022)

RoyReed said:


> Tyler, Fleur and who else to vote for? Molly? Hamza? Kym? Lots of good stuff tonight.
> 
> Matt has to go, surely?



Well the Strictly bosses are getting more and more pissed off at who's leaking the results on the web.

They should just go back to having the results show live on Sundays and stopping pretending it's not actually recorded a few hours after the show on Saturday (which was the case until Bruce Forsyth insisted he couldn't do two nights in a row)


----------



## Petcha (Oct 16, 2022)

They're really scraping the barrel this year for 'celebs' aren't they? The professionals are actually more famous than most of the people on there


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 16, 2022)

Petcha said:


> They're really scraping the barrel this year for 'celebs' aren't they? The professionals are actually more famous than most of the people on there


That’s always been the case, though. I’ve seldom heard of more than two or three.


----------



## Petcha (Oct 16, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> That’s always been the case, though. I’ve seldom heard of more than two or three.



I might apply. I can do a passable dad dance cha cha cha. I'll just say I'm an influencer on urban75. Not sure I can heave a young lady over my head repeatedly like that guy (again, no idea who he is or why he's famous)


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 16, 2022)

Petcha said:


> , no idea who he is or why he's famous


Hamza? Apparently a wildlife photographer by trade who became a presenter of wildlife shows on children’s TV.  I didn’t know him either. But then I didn’t know the aged footballer that my Dad seemed to know.


----------



## Petcha (Oct 16, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Hamza? Apparently a wildlife photographer by trade who became a presenter of wildlife shows on children’s TV.  I didn’t know him either. But then I didn’t know the aged footballer that my Dad seemed to know.



He's the only one I do know. Great player. Recoveted alkie who founded a charity which helps fellow drinkers in sport to recover. A good chap. Terrible dancer though.






						Sports mental health charity | Sporting Chance | England
					

Sporting Chance was founded by Tony Adams MBE, former Arsenal & England Captain, inspired by his own recovery from alcoholism. For the last twenty years Sporting Chance has created a safe place for the professional sportspeople to take care of their mental health.




					www.sportingchanceclinic.com


----------



## Me76 (Oct 16, 2022)

That was an amazing show.  No really bad performance.  Enjoyed them all.


----------



## aqua (Oct 16, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Motsi's gone full space age


Her hair reminded me of Oopsy Daisy from in the night garden 🤣

Loved Fleur this week, that was a superb dance. I'm gutted Will is as bad as he is tbh. Hopefully he'll pick up next week. Hamza was great (not 10s great though), Tony and those lifts were great to watch. Matt just makes me laugh the whole way through. Has he botoxed his whole body?

I'm not behind any one dancer this year which is also nice 😎


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 16, 2022)

Daaaaaaamn, opening number <fans self>


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 16, 2022)

Thank god for that. Nadiya giving some very ambiguous farewell words "I've had the chance to get to know who you really are..." and getting out of hold as quickly as possible in the last dance.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 17, 2022)

I missed the start of ITT. Where is Matt speaking from? It looks like a dance studio!


----------



## Me76 (Oct 18, 2022)

Recorsing with the Royal Philharmonic orchestra apparently


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 18, 2022)

Chris Ecclescake on an escalator doing a Doctor Who tie-in! 😍


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 18, 2022)

Loved Fleur and Hamza.

Underwhelmed by Tyler’s garage street dance. Possibly not helped because the music wasn’t the best.

Although not as bad as poor Bette Midler murdered live on tele.


----------



## pbsmooth (Oct 18, 2022)

I finally felt a bit sorry for Goss when he was emotional at the end. Loved Fleur's dance. And I like garage but thought that "megamix" and the routine in general was a mess. Why Shirley gave it a 10 I've know idea.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 22, 2022)

Helen was very good but I just didn't warm to it


----------



## RoyReed (Oct 22, 2022)

A tango to the Dr Who theme tune!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 22, 2022)

I do like Tyler!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 22, 2022)

I have no idea what Fleur was like because her partner's, sorry can't remember his name, tight trousers and high kicking was distracting me!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 22, 2022)

The Small One is now repeatedly shouting "GET OUTTA MY PUB!!"


----------



## RoyReed (Oct 22, 2022)

That Eastenders dance didn't seem to have anything to do with the music whatsoever.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 22, 2022)

Really enjoyed Ellie, very dramatic!


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 22, 2022)

That was just weird.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 22, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> That was just weird.


Molly's Grange Hill theme one? I agree, and I also agree with Anton that it was a bit safe.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 22, 2022)

I'm having a trying evening of watching the buffering symbol. Crappy internet 

Perhaps I should get an actual tv...


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 22, 2022)

I did get to see Elly S's dance which was very good.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 22, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Molly's Grange Hill theme one? I agree, and I also agree with Anton that it was a bit safe.


Yes.  It’s rubbish when they’re given a tune that doesn’t work with the dance, though. That’s not the celebrity’s fault.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 22, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Yes.  It’s rubbish when they’re given a tune that doesn’t work with the dance, though. That’s not the celebrity’s fault.


Yeah that and the Dr. Who theme must be terrible to dance to.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 22, 2022)

I think I'm in love with Hamza! That dance was just joyous!!


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 22, 2022)

Ha ha ha! Ellie and Jo-Jo need 10s for the start of that routine! I loved it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 22, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Ha ha ha! Ellie and Jo-Jo need 10s for the start of that routine! I loved it.


Me too. Wonderfully camp!!


----------



## mrsfran (Oct 22, 2022)

I hoped it would be Barry & Frieda!


----------



## mrsfran (Oct 22, 2022)

I mean, the dancing wasn't great. But I'll upvote anything to do with Victoria Wood every day.


----------



## tommers (Oct 22, 2022)

Dancing to the line of duty theme is an honour.


----------



## tommers (Oct 22, 2022)

This episode is whack.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 22, 2022)

I liked Will.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 22, 2022)

tommers said:


> Dancing to the line of duty theme is an honour.


I missed that. I had to leave the room for the Victoria Wood song.  I know it’s an unpopular opinion, but it gives me terminal cringe syndrome.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 22, 2022)

Wtf are Tony’s socks


----------



## mrsfran (Oct 22, 2022)

Team Tony


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 22, 2022)

Oh Tony! He's so rubbish but I just love him!!


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 22, 2022)

Anton and Motsi are tripping.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 22, 2022)

I love him. 

How the fuck was he married to Caprice?


----------



## tommers (Oct 22, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh Tony! He's so rubbish but I just love him!!


He's the highlight every week. Hero.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 22, 2022)

We are trusting that Hamza is safe so are voting for both Ellies and Tony.

Now... GET OUTTA MY PUB!!


----------



## Looby (Oct 22, 2022)

Glitter said:


> I love him.
> 
> How the fuck was he married to Caprice?


No way! 😄


----------



## Looby (Oct 22, 2022)

I’m sorry but Kym ‘it’s like the strictly of it’s day’. That’s literally what it bloody is ffs, it’s in the title.


----------



## A380 (Oct 22, 2022)

Watching on catch up.

This is a big 'fuck off' from the BBC to the Tories isn't it?

 As in '_Most people in Britain love us and most now hate you so keep your little grubby fucking hands off us you incompetent cunts!"_

Perhaps I'm reading a bit too much into this?


----------



## Glitter (Oct 23, 2022)

Looby said:


> No way! 😄


Just googled, they weren’t married but they did go out!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 23, 2022)

just watching the results show on catch up and am amused by the strictly-pro-dance-as-protest (climate chaos)


----------



## pbsmooth (Oct 24, 2022)

I have reached my tipping point with Tony Adams being 'funny' to be honest...


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 29, 2022)

Aw, crap, it’s Hallowe'en week. Worst episode of the run.  See you next week.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 29, 2022)

Craig makes a good Morticia Addams!!


----------



## Glitter (Oct 29, 2022)

Fucking hell Tony!! 🙌🙌🙌


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 29, 2022)

Tony did well in that!!


----------



## Glitter (Oct 29, 2022)

I NEED Tess’s boots!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 29, 2022)

Will's dance was reallt good but I somehow didn't warm to it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 29, 2022)

That Charleston was a bit lack lustre for me. And he's quite dull.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 29, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That Charleston was a bit lack lustre for me. And he's quite dull.



I like him because he’s really trying and he’s not one who was brilliant from the start.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 29, 2022)

I was with Craig on that Argentine Tango,   I felt it lacked dynamism.

Maybe, like,  danny la rouge , I'm just finding the Halloween theme getting in the way


----------



## Glitter (Oct 29, 2022)

I can’t get over how much Diane looks like her from Beetlejuice. The one that was the mum in Home Alone.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 29, 2022)

I liked that from Tyler but it wasn't a 10. We went for 8 here


----------



## Glitter (Oct 29, 2022)

Helen normally bores the tits off me but I thought that was lovely!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 29, 2022)

That wasn't really Hamza's dance, though when he was in hold I thought his lightness across the floor was lovely,  but I'm voting for him 'cos I do think he's good. And he's lovely!


----------



## Glitter (Oct 29, 2022)

I liked Fleur too and she usually gets on my nerves.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 29, 2022)

Johannes is channeling Grace Jones in that outfit!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 29, 2022)

We've gone Hamza, Tony (Mr. QofG's) and Tyler (the Small One) here. But we also liked Ellie and Johannes but are hoping they're safe


----------



## mrsfran (Oct 29, 2022)

We're watching on iPlayer. Craig as Angelica Houston is SENDING me. Such perfect bone structure!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 30, 2022)

Oh come on Fleur! I didn't think it was her best dance but she's doesn't deserve to be in the dance off


----------



## Glitter (Oct 30, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh come on Fleur! I didn't think it was her best dance but she's doesn't deserve to be in the dance off



She’s in that shit position of being good enough that people think everyone else is voting for her but not popular enough for the mass vote.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 30, 2022)

FWIW I thought she was great and she normally does my head in. I didn’t vote for her though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 30, 2022)

Glitter said:


> FWIW I thought she was great and she normally does my head in. I didn’t vote for her though.


Tbf I didn't either.


----------



## pbsmooth (Oct 30, 2022)

Getting a bit fed up of the white judges saying Fleur is "powerful" but no grace, elegance etc... Hmm.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 31, 2022)

Yeah, when she did her Little Mermaid dance a couple of them commented on how pleased they were to see elegance for the first time, in tones like they hadn't been expecting it, and I thought "hmmm" 🤨


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 31, 2022)

does anyone detect or suspect an underlying feel of racism from the wider strictly voting audience? I certainly get a whiff of it at times.


----------



## mrsfran (Oct 31, 2022)

It's not just a whiff, it's a reek. Black contestants are routinely voted off earlier than their white counterparts, especially black women.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 31, 2022)

Yes, I was really hoping not to see it this time round but apparently people are still cunts.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 31, 2022)

mrsfran said:


> It's not just a whiff, it's a reek. Black contestants are routinely voted off earlier than their white counterparts, especially black women.


yeh it's happened so often over the years, i think there's a great element of tactical voting takes place, like when russell grant was on several weeks more than there was any justification for him staying and people who could actually dance departed. and it's not just a reek it's a vast miasma


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 1, 2022)

i don't normally praise the singers (aka usually reading them for filth) but the Tom Jones singer was rocking it and living his best life last sat.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 5, 2022)

We like Shirley's outfit but though Craig looks good neither Mr.QofG's nor the Small One like rollneck jumpers!!


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 5, 2022)

Shirley's outfit is quite something!


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 5, 2022)

Claudia looks very thin in those glittery pyjamas.

Tess wearing a dead budgie.

Great cha cha action from Hamza!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 5, 2022)

Have I said I love Hamza? 'Cos I do!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 5, 2022)

We went 8 and 9's here. Not sure it was worth a 10!


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 5, 2022)

My love for Hamza knows no bounds.❤ That was ace


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 5, 2022)

That rumba was a bit spiky but even I didn't think it was a 3.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 5, 2022)

No way was that a 3, poor Ellie


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 5, 2022)

"Mummy farted yesterday" fits well into the song Molly danced to


----------



## Glitter (Nov 5, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> That rumba was a bit spiky but even I didn't think it was a 3.



Yeah that was a joke. 

Molly is lovely. I can’t stand her partner though.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 5, 2022)

Who got voted off last week btw, was it James?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 5, 2022)

I really liked Ellie's charleston


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 5, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Who got voted off last week btw, was it James?



Yes, it was James


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 5, 2022)

Ellie S is such a great performer


----------



## RoyReed (Nov 5, 2022)

BoatieBird said:


> Shirley's outfit is quite something!


Silver wookie!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 5, 2022)

I enjoyed Tyler's dance but it is also one of my favourite songs. He may get my vote (hoping that Hamza is safe)


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 5, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I enjoyed Tyler's dance but it is also one of my favourite songs. He may get my vote (hoping that Hamza is safe)


One of my favourite songs too, but I didn't think it was his best dance. Bum sticking out.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 5, 2022)

Hamza's hips!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 5, 2022)

I liked that Argentine tango!


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 5, 2022)

RoyReed said:


> Silver wookie!


Guardian live blog bang on the money as usual


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 5, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I liked that Argentine tango!


I thought it was brilliant. And saucy.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 5, 2022)

I also LOVE Kym's look this week


----------



## belboid (Nov 5, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I liked that Argentine tango!


Can’t believe that was his first AT!!


----------



## RoyReed (Nov 5, 2022)

Argentine tango was great!


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 5, 2022)

I love Nancy's choreography 😍


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 5, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> That rumba was a bit spiky but even I didn't think it was a 3.


Yup, it wasn't _that_ bad. 

We're very behind


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 5, 2022)

I haven't always been a great fan of Helen, but I really enjoyed that routine and she danced it with great sharpness.


----------



## tommers (Nov 5, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> I also LOVE Kym's look this week


Did nobody else spot the wardrobe malfunction? 

Our kids, predictably, found it hilarious.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 5, 2022)

I didn't, but I have drunk three beers.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 5, 2022)

I think it's Tony's week to go,  he's done really, really well but he made a mess of it tonight. 

We've voted Tyler, Kym and Fleur here.


----------



## tommers (Nov 5, 2022)

Apparently we're giving a vote to Kym's boob.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 5, 2022)

tommers said:


> Did nobody else spot the wardrobe malfunction?
> 
> Our kids, predictably, found it hilarious.



I did. I thought the AT was really good but felt a bit flat :/


----------



## tommers (Nov 5, 2022)

I only watch it for Tony Adams to be fair. Absolute hero.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 5, 2022)

tommers said:


> I only watch it for Tony Adams to be fair. Absolute hero.


Hopefully he gets fucked off tomorra & we can get on with a dance comp!


----------



## Ms T (Nov 6, 2022)

mrsfran said:


> It's not just a whiff, it's a reek. Black contestants are routinely voted off earlier than their white counterparts, especially black women.


Apart from lots of non-white contestants have got to the final and/or won. I can think of several off the top of my head. Alesha Dixon, Mark Ramprakash, Denise Lewis, Louis Smith, Colin Jackson, Ore Oduba, AJ…


----------



## Ms T (Nov 6, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Have I said I love Hamza? 'Cos I do!!


I think he might win the whole thing!


----------



## Ms T (Nov 6, 2022)

tommers said:


> Did nobody else spot the wardrobe malfunction?
> 
> Our kids, predictably, found it hilarious.


 Yes! Nipple alert! Vicky Gill (wardrobe supremo) will be mortified.


----------



## belboid (Nov 6, 2022)

Ellie & Nikita??!! Fuck off


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 6, 2022)

Piss take.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 6, 2022)

Why is it not Tony!?


----------



## belboid (Nov 6, 2022)

Stupid fucking show


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 7, 2022)

Ms T said:


> Apart from lots of non-white contestants have got to the final and/or won. I can think of several off the top of my head. Alesha Dixon, Mark Ramprakash, Denise Lewis, Louis Smith, Colin Jackson, Ore Oduba, AJ…



the good dancers are never really up for elimation until near the end though due to high judges marks. middling black contestants routinely go out early, including decent ones who had a bad week.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 12, 2022)

I'm a bit with Craig on Tyler's dance. I loved the drama but didn't feel it flowed


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 12, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I'm a bit with Craig on Tyler's dance. I loved the drama but didn't feel it flowed



Agreed. 
I still enjoyed it though!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 12, 2022)

Both the Small One and Mr. QofG's loved Kym and went for 9, I went 8.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 12, 2022)

Katya is a genius!


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 12, 2022)

Wow, Fleur. A 10 from me.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 12, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Wow, Fleur. A 10 from me.


It was brilliant wasn't it!!


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 12, 2022)

Boo Craig, you miserable fuck. What more do you want?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 12, 2022)

I think Hamza was better than Jowita. He looked effortless and she was a bit frantic.

Just heard Craig there. Fuck off Craig.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 12, 2022)

I really like Jowita by the way.  She seems really natural and lovely.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 12, 2022)

Oh Craig, get it right up ye.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 12, 2022)

Molly and Carlos for the dance off again?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 12, 2022)

What a great show!!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 12, 2022)

RubyToogood said:


> Molly and Carlos for the dance off again?


Three online votes from me so I bloody well hope not!!

Ellie & Tony is the dance off.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 12, 2022)

We voted Hamza, Fleur and Kym. Helen and Tony in the dance off for me.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 12, 2022)

Fleur was fantastically good  Loved Tony  Molly's rumba was wonderful.

Kym was great but the song choice was poor, not an American Smooth tune at all.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 12, 2022)

Helen is technically v g but just has no personality in the dance at all.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 12, 2022)

Will looked like he was holding in a big fart the whole way round


----------



## RoyReed (Nov 12, 2022)

Was too late to vote, but would have been for Kay, Molly and Fleur.

Helen and Tony to dance off.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 12, 2022)

Oh, Hamza <3 and Jowita <3 Lovely.


----------



## A380 (Nov 12, 2022)

Ms 747 forced me to log on to my BBC account so she could vote twice (or is it six times?) I feel dirty.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 12, 2022)

I would just like to point out though that although I liked Hamza, they had a Sudanese person dancing a Nigerian dance style to a South African song


----------



## Me76 (Nov 13, 2022)

Quite an emotional show that one.  I really liked them all actually.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 13, 2022)

i loved Fleur, i think the first time i've ever seen a good samba from a female contestant. also love Helen. 

i hope Tyler isn't in the bottom. i like Ellie but wouldn't mind if she went home.

Just can't warm to Molly or Kym, so them or Tony to go ideally.


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 13, 2022)

RubyToogood said:


> I would just like to point out though that although I liked Hamza, they had a Sudanese person dancing a Nigerian dance style to a South African song


Nothing wrong with that. It was a celebration  of Africa and Africa isn't one country!
I fucking LOVE Hamza. Total crush.


----------



## Looby (Nov 13, 2022)

I’m catching up as I was out last night. 

Are we ignoring Tess and her terrible boots? 😄


----------



## Glitter (Nov 13, 2022)

Looby said:


> I’m catching up as I was out last night.
> 
> Are we ignoring Tess and her terrible boots? 😄



I didn’t notice her boots. I loved the ones she had on last week though.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 13, 2022)

Looby said:


> I’m catching up as I was out last night.
> 
> Are we ignoring Tess and her terrible boots? 😄


Fuck no, the whole outfit was criminal. And the dress didn't even fit properly across the bust, Wardrobe vengeance strikes again.


----------



## Looby (Nov 13, 2022)

Glitter said:


> I didn’t notice her boots. I loved the ones she had on last week though.


Black slouchy boots with that pink dress, it just looked awful and didn’t go at all. 

I didn’t even notice how poorly fitting it was May Kasahara.


----------



## Poot (Nov 13, 2022)

That was a curve ball. They really hate each other, don't they?


----------



## Looby (Nov 13, 2022)

Poot said:


> That was a curve ball. They really hate each other, don't they?


Yeah! Was he really injured? Surely more likely they were sick of each other or didn’t want to see someone else go out instead of them.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 13, 2022)

Looby said:


> Yeah! Was he really injured? Surely more likely they were sick of each other or didn’t want to see someone else go out instead of them.


I don't know how much of the series you've watched but I think most people who have been paying attention had a decent notion who'd have won the dance off and despite his many admirable qualities it wouldn't have been ta


----------



## Looby (Nov 14, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> I don't know how much of the series you've watched but I think most people who have been paying attention had a decent notion who'd have won the dance off and despite his many admirable qualities it wouldn't have been ta


Yeah true. It just seemed a bit weird but maybe it is as simple as an injury.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 14, 2022)

It felt a bit like he’d shit out of the dance off. But actually when he went on the floor he didn’t move so I think he might have done something.


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 14, 2022)

I wonder if he was carrying a niggle (his knees and ankles will be wrecked from his playing days) and decided not to further aggravate it by doing a dance-off he knew he'd lose.

Plus he and Katya clearly hate each other.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 14, 2022)

Do they? I didn't get that at all. But I'm often not very good at reading interpersonal interactions, plus my 11yo was talking at me all through their farewells so I wasn't really paying attention.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 14, 2022)

Plumdaff said:


> I wonder if he was carrying a niggle (his knees and ankles will be wrecked from his playing days) and decided not to further aggravate it by doing a dance-off he knew he'd lose.
> 
> Plus he and Katya clearly hate each other.


his knees and anles may be wrecked but as anyone who looks at the mail website will know it was a hamstring injury

you say they clearly hate each other, which is no doubt why she said









						Tony Adams leaves Strictly Come Dancing due to injury
					

The former Arsenal captain left the show urging those suffering from mental health issues to get the help they need




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 14, 2022)

In addition this tweet about her


----------



## Glitter (Nov 14, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Do they? I didn't get that at all. But I'm often not very good at reading interpersonal interactions, plus my 11yo was talking at me all through their farewells so I wasn't really paying attention.



I feel like you. I think they fight a lot but I thought they likedceach other


----------



## A380 (Nov 14, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> his knees and anles may be wrecked but as anyone who looks at the mail website will know it was a hamstring injury
> 
> you say they clearly hate each other, which is no doubt why she said
> View attachment 351473
> ...





Pickman's model said:


> In addition this tweet about her
> View attachment 351484


I never saw you as someone that engaged with Strictly. Every day's a school day...


----------



## Poot (Nov 14, 2022)

Glitter said:


> I feel like you. I think they fight a lot but I thought they likedceach other


I could be reading it wrong. When it was mentioned that they wouldn't be doing the dance off, it just felt like 'fuck this right off!' Then he looked like he knew he only had to be nice about her for the next ten minutes, though he covered it well. I am a deeply suspicious person, though. He could have been in pain I suppose.


----------



## Looby (Nov 14, 2022)

It all felt fake last night between them.


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 14, 2022)

I thought there was a genuine flicker of fierce anger from her about him constantly interrupting her, which I recognised and empathised with her about. Plus last week they were caught having a stressed-out conversation in the background of Claudia's bit upstairs on-screen (can't remember where I saw that screengrab, but it was probably Twitter).


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 14, 2022)

A380 said:


> I never saw you as someone that engaged with Strictly. Every day's a school day...


some years i am and some years i'm not.


----------



## pbsmooth (Nov 14, 2022)

He basically forgot to thank her til he was prompted (which was the only bit I saw). I know it's a good cause and all that but I did find Tony Adams a bit annoying. Find it easy to imagine he's a bit full of himself and hard work.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 19, 2022)

Blackpool!

Aww, how lovely were Hamza and Jowita?

Also loving Motsi's hair. Nefertiti!


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 19, 2022)

Loved the opening number.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 19, 2022)

Will Mellor's outfit is absolutely criminal.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 19, 2022)

I didn't like Fleur at all, tens or no tens.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 19, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Will Mellor's outfit is absolutely criminal.



I kinda liked it 🤣


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 19, 2022)

watched nearly the whole show before i noticed Claudia was wearing a muppet.
LOVED Helen. and then Fleur basically just did a Beyonce video. Awesomeness.


----------



## Looby (Nov 19, 2022)

Fleur and Helen were both amazing!


----------



## Looby (Nov 19, 2022)

Sapphireblue said:


> watched nearly the whole show before i noticed Claudia was wearing a muppet.
> LOVED Helen. and then Fleur basically just did a Beyonce video. Awesomeness.


Maybe it was planned. Tess is in Kermit green. 👍


----------



## Looby (Nov 19, 2022)

Sorry, 3 posts in a row. 

Isn’t strictly so much more fun since Bruce buggered off. ❤️


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 20, 2022)

Tyler 😭


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 20, 2022)

I actually cried at the opening number too


----------



## Me76 (Nov 21, 2022)

Very sad to see Tyler go.   

Question, if you are at the top of the leaderboard, is it actually possible for you to end up in the dance off?


----------



## pbsmooth (Nov 21, 2022)

Yeah the people in the dance off is decided entirely by the idiot general public.


----------



## belboid (Nov 22, 2022)

He got the lowest score, quite fairly.  Just a high standard.


----------



## belboid (Nov 22, 2022)

No Kym this week









						Strictly Come Dancing: Kym Marsh tests positive for Covid
					

The former Hear'Say singer hopes to return the following week with her partner Graziano di Prima.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 26, 2022)

That was good fun Will.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 26, 2022)

The Small One has decided that if he does Strictly his movie week dance will be to "Murder on the Orient Express" and he'll be Hercule Poirot "but I don't know who the other person will be"


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 26, 2022)

Ooooh I have a little bit of a crush on Clive Myrie


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 26, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The Small One has decided that if he does Strictly his movie week dance will be to "Murder on the Orient Express" and he'll be Hercule Poirot "but I don't know who the other person will be"



American smooth?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 26, 2022)

Hmmm not really Ellie's dance. Though i did like seeing Johannes in a head scarf!


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 26, 2022)

Ellie wasn't great, but I still loved it


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 26, 2022)

BoatieBird said:


> Ellie wasn't great, but I still loved it


Johannes was very good. I didn't really bother watching the other person.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 26, 2022)

BoatieBird said:


> American smooth?


I asked him and he thinks Quick Step because then he could have a kind of "on the train" rhythm!


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 26, 2022)

I have to agree with Anton and Craig, Hamza's legs were a bit messy.


----------



## RoyReed (Nov 26, 2022)

The Argentine tango was not Hamza's dance. I don't know what Motsi and Shirley were on.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 26, 2022)

Wasn't keen on that samba but it's not my favourite dance so I'm probably a bit biased


----------



## Looby (Nov 26, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Ooooh I have a little bit of a crush on Clive Myrie


Yeah, I would. 
Robert Peston is still my favourite newsy person though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 26, 2022)

Though I was amazed by how much Gorka could stick his arse out!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 26, 2022)

We've voted Hamza (me), Ellie (the Small One who is actually voting for Johannes) and Will (both of us).

Mr.QofG's doesn't get a vote as he's gone to see Saxon this evening!!


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 27, 2022)

I thought Will was good but not 10s good.

Molly was really good, massively helped by the music.

Ellie wasn’t great, it just didn’t feel light enough to be a jive. It’s her time to go I think.

I think the boys were right about Hamza, when he had to lift his leg it looked awkward.

Fleur did a good job of one of the hardest dances.

Helen wasn’t too bad but again a difficult dance. Also I love Gorka so much.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2022)

I like Shirley's dress.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 2, 2022)

I'm a bit behind, but Molly, Kym and Hamza have all been excellent. LOVE Kym's 80s look  Reminds me a bit of something I wore to one of spanglechick 's costume parties some years ago


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 2, 2022)

They've all been brilliant tonight, but I think Helen was my favourite.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 2, 2022)

Fleur was amazing. Like actually watching someone in a musical. But yes, all brilliant to watch tonight.


----------



## Looby (Dec 2, 2022)

All great tonight and my favourites are Helen and Hamza. 
Fleur was brilliant too. 

I just can’t warm to Molly or Kim, they both irritate me but I can’t really put my finger on why. 

No clue about the dance off this week!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 3, 2022)

It's a tough one to call as they were all brilliant, I'm like you Looby I've found it hard to warm to Molly and Helen though I was impressed that Helen's dance did appear to be a big fuck you to her recently ex-husband who left her with a small baby👍😁


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 11, 2022)

Strictly on a Sunday, how bizarre. Who will fall at the two dance hurdle?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 11, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Strictly on a Sunday, how bizarre. Who will fall at the two dance hurdle?


Molly.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 11, 2022)

Yes, I think Molly will go


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 11, 2022)

That wasn't Fleur's best dance (shut up Anton), but I love her look and great choice of song.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 11, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> shut up Anton


🤣

10 my arse.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 11, 2022)

Tess looks like she's wearing a novelty condom.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 11, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Tess looks like she's wearing a novelty condom.


Shirley looks like a Ferrero Rocher.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 11, 2022)

I love Hamza.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 11, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Tess looks like she's wearing a novelty condom.


I like her dress tonight. 


danny la rouge said:


> Shirley looks like a Ferrero Rocher.



Literally just said I like her dress. 

(Am I going on ignore?  )


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 11, 2022)

Molly's dress looks like it came off a Barbie doll.

She's a lovely dancer but that was a rubbish music choice - not American smooth at all.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 11, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Tess looks like she's wearing a novelty condom.


The colour is hurting my eyes


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 11, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Molly's dress looks like it came off a Barbie doll.
> 
> She's a lovely dancer but that was a rubbish music choice - not American smooth at all.


I really didn't like her hair. I was with Craig a bit on that, I thought it was a bit underpowered for an American Smooth


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 11, 2022)

Anton has gone rogue.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 11, 2022)

Thought this was an interesting article about the show 









						‘I tried to break my ankle to get out of it’: an oral history of Strictly Come Dancing
					

The glitz! The glitterballs! The fake tan! As Strictly comes to the end of its 20th season, the judges, celebrities and dancers recall how a high-risk venture became a must-watch Saturday-night staple




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Looby (Dec 11, 2022)

Glitter said:


> I like her dress tonight.
> 
> 
> Literally just said I like her dress.
> ...


I love Shirley’s dress. 
Tess, not so much.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 11, 2022)

Will very underwhelming.


----------



## Looby (Dec 11, 2022)

Loved Nancy’s skirt. Also underwhelmed by Will.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 11, 2022)

I really do feel for Molly. Knowing that you're a really good dancer but nobody likes you has got to hurt. 

Not that I've voted for her. 

I wonder if the unlikeable Carlos is her problem really.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 11, 2022)

Helen looks amazing in that dress.


----------



## Looby (Dec 11, 2022)

Loved Fleur there.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 11, 2022)

Helen wasn’t very good there.

Shirley is being super tough. I’m glad


----------



## Glitter (Dec 11, 2022)

Molly looks ace.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 11, 2022)

RubyToogood said:


> I really do feel for Molly. Knowing that you're a really good dancer but nobody likes you has got to hurt.
> 
> Not that I've voted for her.
> 
> I wonder if the unlikeable Carlos is her problem really.


She smashed that paso though.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 11, 2022)

I really admire Molly’s grit. She has taken being in the dance off on the chin, week in, week out. She’s amazing.


----------



## belboid (Dec 11, 2022)

RubyToogood said:


> I wonder if the unlikeable Carlos is her problem really.


I’ve warmed to him over the series, he’ll never be me favourite but he seems quite pleasant.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 11, 2022)

Where’s Will from?


----------



## Looby (Dec 11, 2022)

I’m absolutely fucking cringing here. I don’t even know or care if he danced it well. 😄


----------



## Glitter (Dec 11, 2022)

Also, a professional singer trying to do Ian Brown is hilarious.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 11, 2022)

If I had balls, they would have shrivelled up into my body


----------



## Looby (Dec 11, 2022)

trashpony said:


> If I had balls, they would have shrivelled up into my body


Exactly what I was thinking. 😄


----------



## Poot (Dec 11, 2022)

My bum may never unclench.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 11, 2022)

I loved it


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 11, 2022)

Looby said:


> I’m absolutely fucking cringing here. I don’t even know or care if he danced it well. 😄


11yo said "Will looks like a 50 year old fisherman in that jacket"


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 11, 2022)

Bez!! In a jumper!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 11, 2022)

Bez with maracas


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 11, 2022)

Mr.QofG's thinks it was a 10 but that's because he dances that way


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 11, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr.QofG's thinks it was a 10 but that's because he dances that way


Haha, maybe that's Will's plan - going for the dad dance vote


----------



## Glitter (Dec 11, 2022)

M


trashpony said:


> I really admire Molly’s grit. She has taken being in the dance off on the chin, week in, week out. She’s amazing.



I agree. I’d like her to go through instead of Fleur but there’s no chance of that.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 11, 2022)

We're voting Hamza (Me, because I love him!), Will and Fleur (Mr. QofG's and the Small One)


----------



## Glitter (Dec 11, 2022)

I’ve not voted for Hamza this time as I think Will and Helen need them more.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 11, 2022)

I don't want to see Will in the final tbh, he's not as good as the others.

We voted Hamza, Fleur and Molly.


----------



## belboid (Dec 11, 2022)

2 for molly and one for Helen.  Sadly Will should go this week, he’s very good and a sound sounding bloke, but the others are just better.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 12, 2022)

Will's street dance made me wistful for the street dance genius of Bill Bailey.

i really really hope both Helen and Fleur are through to the final.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 12, 2022)

God, Lewis Capaldi is shit!


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 12, 2022)

Glitter said:


> God, Lewis Capaldi is shit!


But he’s a great lad. I love him. I’d like to go to the pub with him.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 12, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> But he’s a great lad. I love him. I’d like to go to the pub with him.



My husband just said something similar. I know nothing about him but his music, which I hate.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 12, 2022)

Good. Will should go. That’s fair.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 12, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Good. Will should go. That’s fair.



This makes me sad


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 12, 2022)

Glitter said:


> This makes me sad


Fleur can’t go out. That would be wrong.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 12, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Fleur can’t go out. That would be wrong.



I agree with you. But I also don’t really like her and I do like Will.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 12, 2022)

Glitter said:


> I agree with you. But I also don’t really like her and I do like Will.


Good, that means I don’t have to put you on ignore.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 12, 2022)

Nancy never hides any of her emotions. I love her for that.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 12, 2022)

who went out?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 12, 2022)

Fuzzy said:


> who went out?


Tess! 😱


----------



## D'wards (Dec 14, 2022)

Are people into this as much this year?
I've abandoned it along with Old Ma Dwards and a friend. 
Not sure why


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 17, 2022)

Who's excited? I'm excited!!


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 17, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Who's excited? I'm excited!!


Honestly? Not really.


----------



## A380 (Dec 17, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Who's excited? I'm excited!!


Ms 747 is very excited; she is demanding wine service so she doesn't have to leave the sofa.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 17, 2022)

What is Claudia wearing??


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 17, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Honestly? Not really.


Oh Danny!! 



A380 said:


> Ms 747 is very excited; she is demanding wine service so she doesn't have to leave the sofa.



I like her style


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 17, 2022)

Shirley's frock  She looks like a Lladro figurine.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 17, 2022)

trashpony said:


> What is Claudia wearing??


I like it. Tess playing it safe after last week's pink rubber johnny


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 17, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh Danny!!


I’m watching, but I don’t feel that invested really this year. I’m vaguely happy with Hamza or Helen winning, but I won’t be upset if Fleur or Molly do.  Of the professionals left, Yowita is my favourite. She seems lovely.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 17, 2022)

I wasn't, but Hamza puts a massive grin on my face when he dances 

She slipped a bit coming through his legs didn't she?


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 17, 2022)

Loving Motsi's disco chainmail.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 17, 2022)

Biddlybee said:


> I wasn't, but Hamza puts a massive grin on my face when he dances
> 
> She slipped a bit coming through his legs didn't she?


I thought so


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 17, 2022)

I thought Molly and Carlos were quite out of sync there?


----------



## A380 (Dec 17, 2022)

And now it turns out that my own mother is hosting a Strictly final party...


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 17, 2022)

I really want Helen or Fleur to win. Would be fine with Hamza.

it helps when you like the professional as well. i LOVE Gorka and am liking new boy Vito


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 17, 2022)

Vocals for Molly's dance were not great


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 17, 2022)

Oh I think Hamza went wrong


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 17, 2022)

Not sure Molly and Carlos sold that to me in their latex and elbow length Marigolds.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 17, 2022)

Helen's showdance was my favourite but i didn't think any of them were wow.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 17, 2022)

Sapphireblue said:


> Helen's showdance was my favourite but i didn't think any of them were wow.


Yeah none of them made me over excited.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 17, 2022)

they're not doing the fourth out thing. hmmm.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 17, 2022)

Fleur's show dance was the best for me, although I did really enjoy Helen's too. Molly's was far too stodgy and boring than anything danced to Prince should be, excellent jumpsuit notwithstanding.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 17, 2022)

Watching Molly and Carlos is the opposite of watching Hamza... negative joy.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 17, 2022)

I cried watching Hamza's couples choice  It really is so joyful.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 17, 2022)

Fleur's couples choice is great!!


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 17, 2022)

Fleur's couple's choice was better than the original


----------



## trashpony (Dec 17, 2022)

It was amazing.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 17, 2022)

Fleur does pull terrible faces though. 

So now I am not going to watch the results as I'm supposed to be going out


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 17, 2022)

Woo! they finished the series on the best dance


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 17, 2022)

i voted first half 2 for Fleur and 1 for Helen and then the other way around just now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 17, 2022)

Well, we have a total of 12 online votes.... we've gone 1 for Molly, 1 for Helen,  4 for Fleur and 6 for Hamza between the three of us!!


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 17, 2022)

I bloody love Hamza but Helen has been superb. As long as one of them wins I'll be satisfied


----------



## T & P (Dec 17, 2022)

Just checked bookies’ odds for a laugh. Molly is 240/1. If I were a relative or friend of hers I’d put a tenner on that. Would pay for a posh holiday!


----------



## A380 (Dec 17, 2022)

Is she sitting on a stool?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 17, 2022)

A380 said:


> Is she sitting on a stool?


I’m glad she was. I have to do that now due to my chronic pain and chronic fatigue. It’s a bit unusual for a rock musician but it should be a thing.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 17, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> I’m glad she was. I have to do that now due to my chronic pain and chronic fatigue. It’s a bit unusual for a rock musician but it should be a thing.


Apparently she broke her foot in November.

I am going out now. Really I am.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 17, 2022)

Goss dancing to his own song


----------



## A380 (Dec 17, 2022)

Yay Hamza!


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 17, 2022)

Well done Hamza!


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 17, 2022)

he seems like a really really lovely guy but REALLY?! 
at least it wasn't personality-free Molly


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 17, 2022)

Hamza!! Yay!!!


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 17, 2022)

Meh


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 17, 2022)

Am guessing Fleur and Helen spilt the vote. I know they spilt mine, i would have loved either to win


----------



## trashpony (Dec 17, 2022)

Gorka and Helen looked like they were sucking lemons at the end.

I love Hamza so I’m glad he won. I would have been happy with Fleur too.


----------



## belboid (Dec 18, 2022)

Missed it live. Came back and watched with two semi viewers. We all agreed. 

Fleur was robbed.  

We love Hamza, but Fleur was fucking robbed.


----------



## Looby (Dec 18, 2022)

I was very much anyone but Molly beforehand.

Then when the winner was announced I was surprised I was pissed off for Fleur and Helen. 

Both of their couples choice dances were incredible. 

I’m actually surprised Hamza still won after the uni dance comp thing as voters don’t really like previous experience, they like a journey. 

Anyway, he’s great and lovely so it’s all good.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 18, 2022)

I did go out and have just caught up. Thank you fucking iplayer for putting a picture of the winner as the video cover and spoiling it. I voted for Hamza but in reality I don't think he did enough in the final to justify it and Fleur should have got it as all her dances were great.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 18, 2022)

trashpony said:


> Gorka and Helen looked like they were sucking lemons at the end.
> 
> I love Hamza so I’m glad he won. I would have been happy with Fleur too.


Gorka was not impressed. That last dance should have won it for them. 

I voted for Hamza though


----------



## starfish (Dec 18, 2022)

So happy for Hamza & Jowitza to have won. He had been my favourite since week one.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 18, 2022)

The salsa in week whatever it was was amazing, but he never really matched it later in the series. I like the Jerusalema dance but he and Jowita did look like they were doing different dances.

He is incredibly likeable though and it is basically a popularity contest so.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 18, 2022)

As ever, as soon as the winner was announced I felt a slight sense of relief at having been released from Strictly's clutches for another year.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 18, 2022)

Looby said:


> I was very much anyone but Molly beforehand.
> 
> Then when the winner was announced I was surprised I was pissed off for Fleur and Helen.
> 
> Both of their couples choice dances were incredible.


Exactly this


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 18, 2022)

I wanted Helen to win, but I thought Fleur should have been the winner. 
Oh well, that's it for another year.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 18, 2022)

Glad with the result and in my mind it hasn't been a question since Hamza's salsa.  

Fleur was the best dancer, but it's not a dance competition, it's a personality contest and the best dancer is rarely the one that wins.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 18, 2022)

Gorka did look very grumpy.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 18, 2022)

We were out last night and I managed to not find out who won it! 

I have been #teamhamza all the way through but ended up being gutted for Helen. 

What happened with Fleur’s showdance. Something obviously did as it went weird in the middle and she was crying after she’d done it. The judges all alluded to something going wrong without saying it too.


----------

